# lipo pack



## 37 RACING (Nov 13, 2001)

what are the dimensions??LxWxH


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

According to Team Orion:

*Dimensions 3200mAh:
*Length - 137.5mm
Width - 46.7mm (17.5mm radius sides to emulate stick pack shape)
Height - 23mm (20.5mm height between bumps)
Weight - 198g (6.6 oz.)

That's their Carbon 3200


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

.....


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

Here's the info on the new Orion 3600 LiPo -- the FedEx man just delivered mine 

Length - 138mm
Width - 47mm 
Height - 23.5mm (22mm height between bumps)
Weight - 220g (7.7 oz.)
*True 25C


*


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

TeamGoodwrench said:


> Here's the info on the new Orion 3600 LiPo -- the FedEx man just delivered mine
> 
> Length - 138mm
> Width - 47mm
> ...


Snowbirds battery max. size is :
138mm
46mm
24mm


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

RPM- Where did you read that? I couldn't find anything about Lipo's or size limits on the Snowbird website. 
Thanks!


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

gezer2u said:


> RPM- Where did you read that? I couldn't find anything about Lipo's or size limits on the Snowbird website.
> Thanks!


http://snowbirdnationals.com/2008classes.htm

Under 4wd Nas-trucks.

138mm lg x 46mm wd x 24mm ht


----------

